# Build Thread Index



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

so, its been bothering me how hard it is to find model specific info.... heres a little index of all the build threads, and what cars they apply to. lemme know if i missed any.
*mk1:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4060048
madtextureyo - bunny

*mk2:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3994605
lil shutes - golf

*mk3:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4029284
hyphytrain203 - jetta
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3971864
switches bitshis - jetta
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4161328
bagged_hag - gti

*mk4:*
part 1: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4004722
part 2: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
ryanmiller - jetta
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3716474
dymer - jetta
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4083971
silver saloon - jetta
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3662354
santi - jetta
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3772464
rat4life - golf
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4177774
ericjohnston27 - 20thae
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3894972
CapeGLS - golf
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3735758
kracked-gti - gti
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4185338
Doey20v - gti
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4027121
woody89 - jetta
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3972579
guardian1020 - gti
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3591314
moacur - R32
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3627611
ubr-hosen - gli/TT
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4252719
_____gti02 - gti
*mk5:*
http://golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74799
doublepar - r32
part 1: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3290513
part 2: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3804237
Plain - rabbit
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4252023
BLKSUNSHINE - gti
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4020371
f_399 - gti
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4164198
lblizzie - gti
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4061068
dubbr - gti
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4192619
runnin9z - gti
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4013130
gtizlatko - gti
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4194105
redvwgti - jetta

*passat:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4138152
passat_98 - *Passat CC*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3901783
rollininstyle2004 - b5.5
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3820090
Bunsen McMastersauce - b3 syncro wagon
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4253154
cuprajake - b5
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3916319
dorbitz - b6

*audi*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4235726
JB_1152 - b5 s4
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
Capt. Obvious - b6 a4
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3963275
Grig85 - C5 A6
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3671483
diive4sho - allroad
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3627611
ubr-hosen - gli/TT

*Non-vag*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3939578
retromini - cooper
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3884094
dreamstate - 76 Merc 300D
_Modified by joedubs at 9:14 PM 2-19-2009_

_Modified by joedubs at 3:53 PM 2-20-2009_

_Modified by joedubs at 3:55 PM 2-20-2009_


_Modified by joedubs at 6:52 PM 2-20-2009_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Build Thread Index (joedubs)*

this should be the sticky. would be great thread for all the noobs out there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Build Thread Index (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_this should be the sticky. would be great thread for all the noobs out there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2
good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Yeah great idea!! I PM'd you my buildthreads, toss them in!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Build Thread Index (joedubs)*

Great idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Build Thread Index (moacur)*

great idea joe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

damn that's a list!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

top idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

this would have been really helpful when i first started lurking on here ... great idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

Awesome list! Can't wait to add to it!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Build Thread Index (joedubs)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For the great thread


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

Awesome! Like most people here I read almost every thread and this is the perfect way to find a quick reference..... thumbup bro!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (socal07rabbit)*

this must be a sticky
good job!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

BLKSUNSHINE- mk5 gti
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4252023


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_BLKSUNSHINE- mk5 gti
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4252023


Cool thread idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

sticky http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

My Passat Build:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3901783


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

or you could use the search.............. but good looking out.
some how buried deep under ground. people still find my build thread for my mk5.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Build Thread Index (joedubs)*

great idea, i've already found myself refering to this thread, hah


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

this is a great thread. there has to be someone here with a mk1 audi tt that is on air. we should ask one of the UK guys for pics of their installs


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (1badg35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1badg35* »_this is a great thread. there has to be someone here with a mk1 audi tt that is on air. we should ask one of the UK guys for pics of their installs

actually there is one, just happens to be teamed up with a gli
worth adding to the list
MKIV gli and MK1 TT: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3627611


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_or you could use the search.............. but good looking out.


the search is a great function, however its kinda tough to find specific things with titles like "project krossbreed" or "grocery getter" when the search function doesnt support post bodies (and things like b5 or tt or a4 are too short anyway).
just trying to help....








added the few that were posted. if anybody finds other builds that they want me to add, just shoot me a pm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4252719
mk4 gti. not done yet, management is done, bags are going in sunday


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Build Thread Index (joedubs)*

ttt.


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Build Thread Index (joedubs)*

mk4 jti build thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4266495


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Build Thread Index (hotvr6guy)*

why isnt this a sticky?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Build Thread Index ([email protected])*

I posted this on the "topics for DIY/FAQ" but never heard from dash. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_DIY Stuff... My Builds, there is all kinds of information on wiring, different set-ups and many many many other things. 
'05 Mk4 Jetta (Strut/bag setup) - Santi
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3662354
'04.5 Mk4 Jetta (UVAIR Aerosport bags over KWv1 Coils) - Sean
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3820672
'05 Mk4 Jetta (Uvair Aerosport bags over Fk Coils) - Brandon
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4103541
Mk5 GTI (UVAIR Aerosport bags over FK Coils) - Sebastian
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4067177
Mk5 GTI (Modified MAson Tech Kit) - Mike Y
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4015465
Mk5 GTI (UVAIR Aerosport Bags over FK Coils) - Jake Purple
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3948964
Mk5 Rabbit (UVAIR Bags over Vogtland Coils) (i helped on this build, it wasnt all my own) - Chris PSI
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3761525
B6 PAssat (Modified Mason Tech Kit) - Squillo
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3843403


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Build Thread Index (Santi)*

you guys need to send me an IM if you want something added to the DIY/FAQ. this has now been added into the basic info section.
Santi, sorry I didnt even knotice your post int he other thread. my bad man!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif &#169
-Dash


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Build Thread Index (dashrendar)*

WOW, great thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Too bad the search is broken or add in a link Ville's C5 A6 build thread.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Build Thread Index (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Too bad the search is broken or add in a link Ville's C5 A6 build thread.

THAT'S his screenname. I've been looking for that build for like a week without any luck








Here it is: C5 A6 Airride build
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Build Thread Index (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_you guys need to send me an IM if you want something added to the DIY/FAQ. this has now been added into the basic info section.
Santi, sorry I didnt even knotice your post int he other thread. my bad man!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif &#169
-Dash

no worries Dash


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Sticky!


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

1985 VW cabriolet. Recently put on CKW2 (airlift crafter series) bags with airlift 3h management. 










More details in Sig link


----------

